# The Sunset



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't be too rude (  ) because this is my first oil painting, I am not very happy, but for the first shot, it seems very nice to me.
Took me about two hours or less (during the coffee):


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Love the colors! For a first oil painting it is great!


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you Susan. I think I will start working on a big canvases (it's easier).


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Hey, I say bravo for the attempt.  I have never tried oils, so I think it's a lovely first oil painting.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you leighann, I find it interesting too.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

For a first painting I think you did a great job. Nice subject matter and nice use of colors. For your next one you might want to consider adding some highlights to your tree to give it a feeling of being touched by the setting sun but overall...nice job. Keep it up!


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks chanda95, it was quick experiment though.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Not bad at all Wook! I love the colors


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you very much Bushcraftonfire.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Heey, cool :3


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

It is very good...you do know how to combine colors and your combination is very surreal.I like it.Also we do have many painting tutorials ...you might want to take a look.Look up on "How to..." videos


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

OuiOui..

While I appreciate your exuberance about this app.. please don't spam other's posts. This is the 2nd place you have put the same picture with your note.. Thanks for understanding


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Wook. I've been away and just got to seeing your first oil painting. The picture has wonderful colors and a great composition however I know the quality of your drawings and I can understand you would not be overjoyed with the results of this oil. You are capable of so much more. 

Here are some things I've noticed. I believe you are working with very dry pasty paint. The lines and globs in the white show that. If you add some oil or Alkyd medium it will flow better and you will have better control of what you can do with it. The thickness you are using is what one would normally use for Impasto painting. Also the blending is much better if you have your paint slightly thinner. When deciding what to add to the paint keep in mind that oil will prolong the drying time and Alkyd medium will quicken the drying time. Also just use a tiny bit at a time when mixing because it's very easy to wind up with a washed out color if you use too much. 

The most important question is did you enjoy painting it, and will you be doing more oil paintings?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

ouiouiRedMustache said:


> You should all get the app "French Girls"! It's making art, on your phone!!


We call this "Hijacking a thread". It has nothing to do with original topic. I am deleting the post.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

TerryCurley said:


> Hi Wook. I've been away and just got to seeing your first oil painting. The picture has wonderful colors and a great composition however I know the quality of your drawings and I can understand you would not be overjoyed with the results of this oil. You are capable of so much more.
> 
> Here are some things I've noticed. I believe you are working with very dry pasty paint. The lines and globs in the white show that. If you add some oil or Alkyd medium it will flow better and you will have better control of what you can do with it. The thickness you are using is what one would normally use for Impasto painting. Also the blending is much better if you have your paint slightly thinner. When deciding what to add to the paint keep in mind that oil will prolong the drying time and Alkyd medium will quicken the drying time. Also just use a tiny bit at a time when mixing because it's very easy to wind up with a washed out color if you use too much.
> 
> The most important question is did you enjoy painting it, and will you be doing more oil paintings?


Thank you from the most inner depths of my heart, that is the post I was looking forward to read. As always, I am very happy to see you.
As a matter of fact, I wasn't even planing to do the painting at all, I had idea of taking the photo of paint on canvas as background for my website (under construction) so, I had to so something, I took peace of sheet, (don't even know what sort of sheet it was ) and tried oil colors I bought while ago. As I am self educated artist, I didn't knew that I will need something to dissolve the colors, but later on I figured that out and I used a bit of olive oil (yes, for food one ). Today I paid a visit to bigger shops and I didn't found any professional tools (brushes, oil colors nor canvases), only school ones, so I didn't got my self anything. I will search few online stores in my country and see what they have.
I have plan to do more experiments with the oil colors, but when I get some free time.
In meantime, I do need to see some tutorials. 
Thank you very much, I really appreciate your guide.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Tutorials are definitely the way to go. I just spend $1,000 to go to an artist retreat and was taught nothing that I didn't already know from tutorials. Just think of all the art supplies I could have bought with that money. I had a great time, but I'm too cheap to ever spend that kind of money again for an art retreat.


----------



## wook (Dec 28, 2014)

TerryCurley said:


> Tutorials are definitely the way to go. I just spend $1,000 to go to an artist retreat and was taught nothing that I didn't already know from tutorials. Just think of all the art supplies I could have bought with that money. I had a great time, but I'm too cheap to ever spend that kind of money again for an art retreat.


Well $1.000 is too much imho, especially if you will not learn anything new.
I am like that too, I would rather buy equipment and tools instead to pay for some workshops participation etc...


----------

